# Floating Neutral



## Woody15 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Help!!!!
Just got a question regarding a floating neutral. Friend is trying to hook up a Honda 3000 inverter generator to a house panel. Some quick research shows me that he will encounter GFCI problems. Does anyone no what the insides of this "inverter / generator" looks like and what I can suggest to do?
Woody


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

The title of your post is "Floating Neutral" so the question is, does the generator have a floating neutral? if yes you should have no problem with connecting it at the main service panel. If not I don't know if I would go opening it up to try and change it. Are you talking about the GFI's in the house or on the generator? If you plug the house into the generator you will trip the GFI on the generator because the neutral ground connection on the house service.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If your transfer switch switches your service neutral open also, you can leave the bond in the generator. If your transfer switch does not open the service neutral (typical), then you need to remove the N-G bond in the generator and apply the warning sticker from Honda. That jumper is in the generator end bell, and is normally pretty easy to spot.


----------



## Woody15 (Nov 26, 2010)

acrwc10 said:


> The title of your post is "Floating Neutral" so the question is, does the generator have a floating neutral? if yes you should have no problem with connecting it at the main service panel. If not I don't know if I would go opening it up to try and change it. Are you talking about the GFI's in the house or on the generator? If you plug the house into the generator you will trip the GFI on the generator because the neutral ground connection on the house service.


I guess they are connecting this invert/geny to a snowmobile trailer service. It is a brand new Honda 3000 invert/generator. I know for sure that it (the generator) has a floating neutral. This thing looks pretty slick, on line. If there is GFI protection at the generator, they should experience difficulties, correct? Would removing the bound screw in the panel alleviate the problem?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Woody15 said:


> I guess they are connecting this invert/geny to a snowmobile trailer service.


Only done in Canada and West VA.


----------

